# Wading Choctawhatchee???



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm heading down to Destin this weekend to help my uncle move some furniture and I want to do a some wade fishing if I have some free time. I lived down there for a year while going to school so I am familiar with the area and the bay, I just never did any wade fishing while I was living down there. Where are some good points of access or location to wade and whats biting? I sure would appreciate any help or tips, thanks!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bay*

On the west end of the bridge there is a parking lot. I see people wade fishing the bay side of the bridge on around the shoreline. Never tried it myself. Only thing with this spot it is popular with swimmers in he summer so you may have to move on around the shoreline a bit.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

White Point just over the Mid-bay Bridge in Niceville is good for catching lots of not so big speckled trout, ladyfish etc...& very few if any swimmers. You will nee a rec permit from the Jackson Guard in Niceville.

P_


----------



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

prgault, is that permit something that I can get over the phone or do I have to go to the Jackson Guard to get one? Thanks!


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

You have to go to Jackson Guard, on Hwy 85 near SR20 in Niceville. You have to sit through a short video about UXO and they will give you a map. I think permits are $7.00 now...

P_


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

You can wade the south side of the mid bay bridge by legendary marina also. You can enter the bay from either side of the road, but I'd probably enter from the west side so you stay away from the marina boat traffic. That whole area is covered in grass beds. Try google or bing maps to find the grass beds and they are usually in the same spots year after year, you just have to find a public access.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

fishing permits are $20.

the non-fishing permit is $7

both are per year


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The price has gone up. The lat time I got a permit for fishing it was $6, and $5 for non-fishing.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hmmm bought one this morning for $12 - good for fishing


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

so i was asking myself why would you need a permit to wade fish white point? the gov't doesn't own the bay. i have cofirmed the $12 rec permit is all you need. you can get a "fishing" permit but you only need that for freshwater lakes/ponds/streams. you need at least the rec permit to be on white point whether you're fishing or not, but no additional fishing permit is required.


----------



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I ended up wading on the side of the road between Destin and ft walton. Actually did pretty good, I caught probably a dozen trout! Thanks for the info guys, I will try white point next time I am down. 

Good Fishing


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



K-Bill said:


> so i was asking myself why would you need a permit to wade fish white point? the gov't doesn't own the bay. i have cofirmed the $12 rec permit is all you need. you can get a "fishing" permit but you only need that for freshwater lakes/ponds/streams. you need at least the rec permit to be on white point whether you're fishing or not, but no additional fishing permit is required.


fish is fish, Eglin does not differentiate between salt or fresh water. its a $200 fine to have fish and/or fishing gear without an Eglin fishing permit.

its not the fact that you are fishing in the bay, it the fact that the gear and/or fish are in your possession on their property. spend the $20 and don't worry about it.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

screwballl said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! uhhh no... you need to check your facts. i'm not offering my opinion on the matter. i've giving info that range patrol and the sweet lady at jackson guard confirmed as fact for me. here's what it says in the regs. nothing about white point or saltwater.

*A. License Requirements.*
*1. *Any person fishing in fresh water on Eglin AFB or Hurlburt Field must comply with state
fishing license requirements. A state fishing license is not required if fishing with a cane
pole in your county of residence.​ 
*2. *
An Eglin Fishing Permit is required when fishing in any body of fresh water located on
Eglin AFB or Hurlburt Field property.​


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

read further:

possession of any fishing equipment on Eglin property requires a fishing license. 

makes no difference if its salt or fresh. $200 fine if caught without the proper Eglin fishing permit. just as gun possession requires a specific permit whether its hunting season or not


----------



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

I think the best solution for anybody wanting a permit is to just go to the Jackson Guard, buy one and find the information there.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

screwballl said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> read further:
> 
> ...


all right dude. i wish you'd make a call. don't take my word for it. but nowhere in the regs does it say that and you're giving wrong info. the OP said the safest thing is to just go the jackson guard and ask. you're basically saying you're right and they're wrong - me and my wife and some friends of ours all bought passes last week on three different days and got the same answer on this. and yes, there is a difference between salt and fresh. the gov't does not own the bay.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

what they say at Jackson guard versus the official regs the SPs who write the tickets may have differing views. its not the first time this had happened either. always ask and trust the SPs who write the tickets.

wifes friend (photographer) got a $200 ticket because she was at white point with fishing poles her husband left in the car. all she had was a general permit. they were going to let her off but the husband who was former army started arguing with the SP.


----------

